

Can I SPARQL your endpoint? - MacWarrior
http://ruben.verborgh.org/blog/2013/09/30/can-i-sparql-your-endpoint/

======
MacWarrior
The article itself is not as revealing as the comments below made by some
folks well known within the semantic web community.

